# Popping when braking, only when warm



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

I am having a hard time tracking down a popping sound from my front driver side wheel area, and reading a lot that sounds similar but nothing that's fixed it yet. The sound only happens when the brakes are warmed up (after a hand full of miles), and applying brakes. If I let off, the sound immediately stops. It is a repetitive popping sound about once per tire revolution. It happens at all brake levels, but much more pronounced when lightly braking and coming to a slow stop. It also happens at all speeds (after being warm). As soon as you let off the brake pedal the sound stops.

I have cleaned and lubricated the brakes and calipers, guide pins, all brake hardware as best I can. The pads have 20k miles on them and about 1 year (AC Delco OEM replacements). Rotors were also changed at the same time. I have replaced the sway bar end links with moog links about 90k miles ago. Vehicle has 120k total miles.

I do not believe it is the strut, and the bearing passes the 6-12 o'clock shake test. I will look at the lower control arm soon in case the ball joint/bushings is the culprit. Is there a way to check the CV joint that doesn't involve removing it?

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

Are your brake pads secure in the slots? (don't know the technical term sorry). Could be that the pad is a tad loose and the unevenness of the rotor is causing it to move and slap within the slots?
Just a thought.


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

Late follow up for future readers. I had a cracked rotor on the backside, causing the crack to make noise as it passed the pad. Replaced rotors and everything is back to normal.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Boy, sounds like the issue I have been experiencing. Thing is I had my rotors machined down. Other than the driver's front being out, there were no cracks. Still an issue for me.

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-gen1-wheels-tires-brakes-suspension/229506-14-cruze-knocking.html


----------

